# She gone and done it.



## Russ (Jan 28, 2016)

So I fretted for a few days about where to post this, but this sub forum seems appropriate.

On Monday my lovely wife sold her debut novel's UK rights to a very good publisher.

Negotiations for US rights, audio book and film rights are currently ongoing.  We expect them all to be finalized shortly.

If I seem incoherent for a while it is because the blood is rushing to my head as I am dancing on the ceiling.

Once the dust settles I will be pleased to discuss the process to the extent I can.


----------



## Mythopoet (Jan 28, 2016)

Hope you had an IP lawyer go over the contract and negotiate it for you.

Also, wouldn't this go in the "Publishing" forum?


----------



## Russ (Jan 28, 2016)

> Hope you had an IP lawyer go over the contract and negotiate it for you.



Her agent is a lawyer, I am a lawyer and at the time we were working on it we were on vacation with two very savy NYT best sellers.  We are pretty confident in the terms which were very good.



> Also, wouldn't this go in the "Publishing" forum?



I considered that, but that forum said it was for getting published in fantasy and my wife writes thrillers.


----------



## Heliotrope (Jan 28, 2016)

Cool! Congratulations to your wife! That is so exciting  she must be 'thrilled' (lol).


----------



## Heliotrope (Jan 28, 2016)

So, are you next?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jan 28, 2016)

Awesome! Good to hear a success story like that. I'm glad your wife's hard work has paid off. Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jan 28, 2016)

Brilliant!  Please let her know we're very excited for her.  Congratulations!


----------



## Russ (Jan 29, 2016)

Heliotrope said:


> So, are you next?



Let's hope so some day!  Realistically my wife is a better writer than I am, but I hope to learn a great deal from the path she took to get there.  I plan to use the same editor, and try to get an agent at the agency who represents her to represent my work as well.

But finishing the book first might help.


----------



## Devor (Jan 29, 2016)

That's really awesome, Russ!  Congratulations for her!

Thriller or not, I hope you'll let us know when it hits the market.  I look forward to reading it.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jan 29, 2016)

Congrats! 

How exciting! And what a wonderful thing, that you two can share writing.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Feb 1, 2016)

Yeesh the title of this thread is so misleading! Dx Happy to learn this wasn't a "venting about bitch" thread. Congratulations for her!  And congratulations for you as well, being part of a happy unit and all, and for not being jealous. I know I would be if I was interested in publishing, and I gotta say I've had enough issues from being too competitive that I've learned it's better to just be happy for people sometimes. xD


----------



## Ban (Feb 1, 2016)

Tell her she did a great job and congratulations!


(on second thought that might be a little strange. Your call russ  )


----------



## Russ (Feb 1, 2016)

Banten said:


> Tell her she did a great job and congratulations!
> 
> 
> (on second thought that might be a little strange. Your call russ  )



Always happy to pass along all good wishes.

For us, working on the craft/career of writing has always been something that has brought us together not caused any stress.  We are lucky to have each other and lucky to both be into writing.


----------



## Ban (Feb 1, 2016)

That sounds wonderful to be honest. You're a lucky man Russ and soon you might be a famous one as well (Can't be too positive right?)


----------



## Russ (Feb 5, 2016)

A quick update.

After some of the most fascinating negotiations I have had the privilege of watching from the sidelines she sold her North American print rights yesterday with a contract we are more than pleased with.

My two favourite words in the agreement are: "guaranteed hardcover."


----------



## MineOwnKing (Feb 5, 2016)

Congratulations.

Best wishes for success.


----------



## Russ (Feb 8, 2016)

And sold the audio rights on Friday around dinner time.  Next up...international.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Feb 8, 2016)

I wanted to let the resident artists know that I have started a design contest. 

Share Your Inspiration | Conan De Moe / Author


----------



## Russ (Feb 8, 2016)

MineOwnKing said:


> I wanted to let the resident artists know that I have started a design contest.
> 
> Share Your Inspiration | Conan De Moe / Author



I think you might be able to find a more effective place to post that.  Just my guess.


----------



## MineOwnKing (Feb 8, 2016)

Sorry,

That was not intentional.

I posted in the wrong spot.

My bad.


----------



## Russ (Feb 8, 2016)

No worries, figured that was the case.  Hope your contest goes well and sales continue to rise.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Feb 8, 2016)

MineOwnKing said:


> Sorry,
> 
> That was not intentional.
> 
> ...


Let me know if you would like me to move or delete that post.


----------



## Russ (Apr 11, 2016)

Pleased to say my wife sold her first foreign language rights on Friday, which will be including a hard cover run.  

Looking forward to what the London Book Fair may bring in further deals this week.


----------



## Chessie (Apr 11, 2016)

That's awesome, Russ. What's her book about again? Is it historical in nature?


----------



## Russ (Apr 11, 2016)

Chesterama said:


> That's awesome, Russ. What's her book about again? Is it historical in nature?



It is a modern geo-political thriller.


----------



## Russ (Jun 3, 2016)

So the process rolls along and I am amazed at the quality support and assistance my wife is getting from her US and UK publishers.

Today, from her US publisher we got 15 sample covers for her to choose from (the cover is subject to final approval by my wife).  This is after they have discarded dozens of draft covers.  It is amazing to see how much thought and work have gone into these, matching the theme and tone of the book, but also being classic in style and not at all gimmicky.


----------



## Russ (Jul 2, 2016)

Arcs have arrived and first signing coming up at a big industry event.


----------

